# Passing Smiles



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know who Joe is but I figured I'd leave him a marble....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hmm, to know the follow up would be interesting.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Not sure there is a follow up... or that I would know if there was...

Today I helped a few friends secretly set up a fairy village on a bike path in their town. I hope this creates smiles too.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Cool!!!Too bad you can't see the smiles it will create.I thought I was the only one who carried marbles.They work the best with a sling shot,which I also carry.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I carry a few marbles in my pocket. I take them out on occasion and roll them around in my hand while I talk.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

haha, you guys! I bring marbles with me everywhere so I can take photos of them for my travel blog Catching Marbles. It's a sequel to my former blog Chasing Marbles, which was a euphemism for sanity. Catching Marbles is a euphemism for sanity recovered since now I am traveling alone.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's nice to know you are doing well.Keep it up!!!


----------

